# Hilfe bei grundlegendem Ansatz



## mario.nemi78 (28. Apr 2011)

Hallo.

Ich dreh mich seit Wochen im Kreis.

Was will ich tun. Ich möchte eine Anwendung programmieren, die auf eine Datenbank zugreift. Zum Beispiel ne MySQL Datenbank. Das dies funktionieren würde, weiß ich wohl.

Nun wäre das alles kein so großes Problem, hätte ich nicht vor, dieses Programm dann anderen Familienmitgliedern von weiterzugeben. Das Ganze als Stand-Alone Anwendung ohne Internet.

Dann müsste ich den MySQL Server auch auf diesen Rechner vorher zum Laufen bringen? Kann ich die Datenbank an sich ohne Server über das Javaprogramm erreichen, ODBC Treiber oder JDBC Treiber vorausgesetzt? Geht das?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## s4ke (28. Apr 2011)

Wenn du immer nur eine lokal vorhandene Datenbank brauchst, dann empfehle ich dir SQLJet.

SQLJet :: Pure Java SQLite

Das ganze basiert auf SQLite und ist 100% Java.


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Apr 2011)

mario.nemi78 hat gesagt.:


> Dann müsste ich den MySQL Server auch auf diesen Rechner vorher zum Laufen bringen? Kann ich die Datenbank an sich ohne Server über das Javaprogramm erreichen, ODBC Treiber oder JDBC Treiber vorausgesetzt? Geht das?



Nutze eine "Embedded Database" die du dann mit der Anwendung mit lieferst. 
z.B.:
H2 Database Engine
HSQLDB


----------

